# Special Saddle Pad



## FloridaHorseGirl123 (Jul 15, 2014)

I am new to endurance riding and I am planning on buying an endurance saddle. I was wondering if I needed a special saddle pad to go with the saddle.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I would get a pad designed for the style of saddle ( make and model) you get.
Lots of options out there.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

The answer to that really depends on the type of saddle you get.

What specific saddles are you looking at?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've heard really good things about Skito pads, but they are very expensive.


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

It does really matter what saddle you get and how it fits on the horse. My daughter prefers an old Wintec all purpose English saddle. However she also trains in a low end leather western saddle. Both are used with generic simple pads. Neither have caused any soreness for any of the horses she trains.

As long as the saddle fits reasonably well - the pad doesn't have to be fancy. Just make sure to have two of them so that you can change out at vet check.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FloridaHorseGirl123 (Jul 15, 2014)

phantomhorse13 said:


> The answer to that really depends on the type of saddle you get.
> 
> What specific saddles are you looking at?


Abetta endurance saddle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

